# New puppy on Aug 9th...



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, I posted a quick into on the coffee thread but I thought I would pop in here and say hello as we are very excitedly expecting our Hav puppy to join our family on Aug 9th. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks and have learned SO MUCH. So thank you in advance for all the valuable info. Our family has never owned a dog before so this is ALL new. I began researching dog breeds and fell in love with Havs, found a good breeder that was expecting puppies in May (I really wanted to get a puppy at the end of the summer, we have 4 kids and the timing was important). 
I look forward to sharing pictures when puppie get here and getting lots of info from reading past threads.

KellyA
(oh and we live in SoCal)


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

:welcome:

The waiting is just the hardest, but oh so worth it! You will adore your hav. Be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I've been very patient!! I began my 'research' about 8 months ago, got hubby on board but waited to tell the kids until June(kids ages 4,6,10 & 12). THey are super excited and are learning a valuable lesson: some things are worth waiting for! 

KellyA


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations. I bet the kids are soooo excited. Please be sure to post pictures of your new arrival when you get him/her???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Kelly-Welcome and congrats! Our Scooter was our first dog too and within a year we added Murphy, they're the sweetest little dogs! My kids are teens but my sister's kids are toddlers and all of them love the dogs. For a while you may feel like you have an infant in the house again and the puppy will be lots of work but so worth it! Please post photos for those of us who aren't allowed to get another puppy.hoto:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats and welcome! Can't wait to see your new addition!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi, welcome and tell us more about your puppy. Are you getting a boy or a girl? Has the breeder sent you any photos? I'm excited for you. Before you turn around the time will be here and you'll find yourself entranced by the little fur ball just like all the rest of us.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Kelly, I would like to recommend a good read for you ,especially if this is your first dog. He is from your home state and you probably have heard of him . Ian Dunbar . I think he is the best ,especially with puppies. Here is the link to his free download book called Before You Get Your Puppy. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new addition. Do you have pics of the puppies? There are some great forum members in So. Cal too that do some wonderful playdates- so you are lucky!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome, Kelly! You and the kids are going to fall in love with your hav puppy immediately! We have 5 kids (22,17,15,9,6) and Toby has made his way into each one of their hearts in different ways. These dogs make everyone in the family feel like they have a special bond with them. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes...............We want more information.....Please.............. Boy/Girl? Color? Where the pup is from? Are you going to pick up the puppy or will puppy be on a flight to you....

We are dying for more information......... Well, I am for sure!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*are you near Redondo?*

There is a big group of us forum folks in So. Cal. It's about time we had a get together...where is Elayne?

There is also a local havanese club in the area too. HCSC.

Lots of opportunities to meet other havs. I live in Redondo. There are all sorts of havanese in Torrance, Redondo, MB, HB, and El Segundo too.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

THanks for the warm welcome! The breeder lives just over 2 hours from us and after all my research we went and visited once the pups were born(read several places-DO NOT BUY without visiting breeder, good advice!). They breed for show (they own Mom-obviously, and the grandma dog), I've seen pictures of the stud. She welped them at home and converts her entire living room for the pups. THey were clean, being socialized (she has grandchildren who come and hold the pups regularly) and very well cared for. The litter has 4 girls & 1 boy. We fell in love with all of them and could not pick a fav. The pups have had hearing test, well checks, 1st vac, microchiped and been dewormed. The boy is the one we will most likely get (show people have 1st dibs), she mentioned that his legs were not 'as straight as she thinks they should be for showing'. This was the first mention of this to me and having read the entire thread on CD I will asked her about this alot more before we make a decision. If we get him (he really was the sweetest pup in the litter, so calm and gentle, my 4yr old held him the most and he just let him-the girl pups were more 'wild' and were mouthing everything) he is ?champagne or sable color with darker ears (I read the rainbow descriptions and I'm still not sure how to describe Hav color-all I know is that what I see now is not necessarily what he will be in a year!) He has pretty bad tear stains and she was not giving him anything for it as he was still so young. I have purchased Angel eyes and will talk to the vet before/if I use it.

I hope to get more pictures of him this week(and confirmation on which one we are getting). We are still working on a name. I told the kids I get to name him (with 4 kids they would never agree) and am open to suggestions....

KellyA


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

We live north of LA bummer...

KellyA


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

KellyA said:


> . The litter has 4 girls & 1 boy. We fell in love with all of them and could not pick a fav. The pups have had hearing test, well checks, 1st vac, microchiped and been dewormed. The boy is the one we will most likely get (show people have 1st dibs), she mentioned that his legs were not 'as straight as she thinks they should be for showing'. This was the first mention of this to me and having read the entire thread on CD I will asked her about this alot more before we make a decision. If we get him (he really was the sweetest pup in the litter, so calm and gentle, my 4yr old held him the most and he just let him-the girl pups were more 'wild' and were mouthing everything) he is ?champagne or sable color with darker ears (I read the rainbow descriptions and I'm still not sure how to describe Hav color-all I know is that what I see now is not necessarily what he will be in a year!) He has pretty bad tear stains and she was not giving him anything for it as he was still so young. I have purchased Angel eyes and will talk to the vet before/if I use it. KellyA


Have you approached the subject of soaped pictures, since the breeder has said his legs are are not a straight as she would like them? Do you plan on showing or having you dog as a pet? Will you be comfortable in knowing the legs are not as straight as you might like, can you live with this and care for possible problems in the future and have no regrets? Trust your heart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KellyA said:


> The pups have had hearing test, well checks, 1st vac, microchiped and been dewormed. The boy is the one we will most likely get (show people have 1st dibs), she mentioned that his legs were not 'as straight as she thinks they should be for showing'. This was the first mention of this to me and having read the entire thread on CD I will asked her about this alot more before we make a decision.
> KellyA


Hi Kelly,

We are also the owners of a new baby Havanese from Starborn Havana Silk Dogs in NC. One of the owners is Tom King who posts on this forum regularly. There are also other reputable, experienced breeders here. I hope some of them will jump in on this issue. I know when we went down to pick up Kodi, Tom and his wife, Pam, spent a good amount of time educating us about straight legs, and the problems with crooked legs in Havanese. Together, we gave the puppies baths and looked at their legs "soaped" so that we could see that they were straight. I also have soaped pictures of both parents.

I think there are a lot of Havs with crooked legs where, for pet purposes, it's not a big deal. OTOH, I've also read posts here from people who have hadserious soundness issues in Havs with crooked legs. Be careful taking a pup who is not straight, even if you don't want to show him. Hav's live a long time, and you want him to be enjoying life as an old man, not crippled up and uncomfortable.

I come from a background of owning, training and showing horses all my life. It's great that you did so much research before you settled on a breed and breeder. (I did the same) After all that work, and the investment that you are making in both time and money, make sure you get a good pup who has the best possible chance of a long, healthy life!

Karen


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

THanks for all the advice. I spoke to the breeder again and his (if we get the boy) legs are straight. His hind legs, the '?hock' may stick out a tiny bit but she said that he is def still 'show quality' and has no signs of CD. She has one more person to see the pups to select a show puppy but she is really hoping they don't take the boy so that we can have him. She said he is just so sweet and mellow, perfect for a family (and this is my first dog EVER). I have met the breeder and the puppies and am happy with how they are breeding pups. We have a good relationship and I call her regularly to check on the pups and bombard her with my questions. She ALWAYS has time to speak with me and encourages my questions. We will know for sure, what pup we are getting this Friday. Kids are super excited!!! We still need a name. They have named him Oliver, which I love, however one of my kids is named Olivia and that would be too confusing.

KellyA


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds like you've asked all the right questions and are getting good answers. And you are right, his temperament is very important too.

Good luck on the name - Oliver is my horse's name, (the BEST horse ever!:first so I'm a wee bit partial to that, but I can see how an Oliver and an Olivia in the same family could be a little confusing!:laugh:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Kelly. I adore the name Oliver and it may not be at all confusing. Good luck with your little munchkin and I am anxious for pictures!

BTW I have 2 grandsons, Elias was three in June and Owen will be two in September. Murphy adores the boys and gets so excited when a child comes into our shop. Your children will love him.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Congrats and welcome*

Hi Kelly,

Congrats and welcome. You definitely are getting your pup earlier than I am. I just went to select my pup this Sunday with my daughters and they were also super excited. There were 10 pups in this litter, and half were spoken for. In all 7 boys and 3 girls....so much harder to choose from. My daughter picked the male pup because he didn't nip her, and he wanted to sit in her lap. I also found him to be calmer than a few others and would let me hold him like a baby without fussing. But he was playful with the others and also played independently....so that was very interesting to observed.

I made sure my kids had a chart of chores they would do for the pup like grooming, bathing, walks, feeding, pooper scooper, etc. This will teach them to be more responsible hopefully. Although I will be the one home with the pup most of the time.....

Remember to show pictures! Aren't they just adorable as puppies? I actually saw a few dogs today in NYC that resemble the havanese breed and they were just so docile and cute! People even walk them into shops, I guess this is common in NYC. I plan to buy a carrier to take him to vet, errands, etc. There are some dog parks nearby that have separate section for small dogs, so I might try that later on. Enjoy!

Anh


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

KellyA said:


> THanks for the warm welcome! The breeder lives just over 2 hours from us and after all my research we went and visited once the pups were born(read several places-DO NOT BUY without visiting breeder, good advice!). They breed for show (they own Mom-obviously, and the grandma dog), I've seen pictures of the stud. She welped them at home and converts her entire living room for the pups. THey were clean, being socialized (she has grandchildren who come and hold the pups regularly) and very well cared for. The litter has 4 girls & 1 boy. We fell in love with all of them and could not pick a fav. The pups have had hearing test, well checks, 1st vac, microchiped and been dewormed. The boy is the one we will most likely get (show people have 1st dibs), she mentioned that his legs were not 'as straight as she thinks they should be for showing'. This was the first mention of this to me and having read the entire thread on CD I will asked her about this alot more before we make a decision. If we get him (he really was the sweetest pup in the litter, so calm and gentle, my 4yr old held him the most and he just let him-the girl pups were more 'wild' and were mouthing everything) he is ?champagne or sable color with darker ears (I read the rainbow descriptions and I'm still not sure how to describe Hav color-all I know is that what I see now is not necessarily what he will be in a year!) He has pretty bad tear stains and she was not giving him anything for it as he was still so young. I have purchased Angel eyes and will talk to the vet before/if I use it.
> 
> I hope to get more pictures of him this week(and confirmation on which one we are getting). We are still working on a name. I told the kids I get to name him (with 4 kids they would never agree) and am open to suggestions....
> 
> KellyA


Any pictures yet? As for the boy.....I got one of the boys (a Favorite) he liked to be held and was quiet as a young puppy.

Well....., Dexter is not quiet! He is head strong and strong willed, but he is the sweetest and cutest thing in the world! I just have to stay on top of the training.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congrats and welcome to the forum.
Looking forward to hearing about your new addition.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kelly,
Did you get the boy you wanted? August 9th is in two days. Let us know!!!!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry to keep you waiting, we were on vacation till Aug 8th but on Aug 9th we brought home sweet Mozart! He is a male 12 weeks old, cream with fawn markings, perfect in everyway (it's been just over 24 hours!ha ha). I had my vet see him this morning and he is healthy. He slept from 10:30-6am in his crate by my bed last night and cried for all of 4 minutes before falling asleep. He pees outside but had one 'poop' accident in the house yesterday. The breeder REALLY wants us to show him (we told her from the beg that we wanted a pet but she said he is really show material and wants my daughter to consider it) we will think about it but I really don't think we have the time to devote to it. Anyone here have experience showing? He is really smart and will fetch a toy and return it. He stays pretty much right next to me at all times and is just so very sweet. The kids are so happy with him and even my husband is already taken with him as well.

So, thanks again for the welcome and I'm sure I'll have tons more questions now that he is here but so far so good!

Kelly and Mozart!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kelly and Mozart. I can't wait to see pictures...lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kelly, congrats on your puppy. Mozart sounds perfect, and I'm glad it is going so well. Can you post some pics?
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations getting Mozart and having a beautiful and smart little boy. Pictures please!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you've had Mozart for 24 hours and have not posted pictures yet???? hows that for a welcome to the forum...LOL...serously Welcome. I love the name and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

K, like everything the first couple of days are the adjustment period, then everything gets easier.
Good luck and pls make sure to post some pics, we can't wait to see you new babe!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We need our puppy fix, pictures please!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad he's home with you and things are going so well! We need photos!!!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Trying to post a picture

Photo 55.jpg


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

OK that did not work, I'm sorry but I don't know how to post a picture  you are missing out on some puppy cuteness! Any tips???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Click post reply, not the quick reply. Scroll down to manage attachments and upload your photo. Just make sure the size isn't too big or it won't show. If you need to resize and don't have a photo editing program already, IRFANVIEW is wonderful (for PCs) and you can easily resize.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

picture try....again


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

There's my sweet boy!!! I just used photoboth on my mac & was trying to get him to look up.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oooooo, what a sweet face!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....you will find...trying to get a picture will be hard! He is a cutie! Thank you so much for the picture. Stay in touch with us, we want to see the puppy pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute and sweet looking boy! Congratulation and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

congrats and welcome. beautiful pup!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats. Mozart is a cutie and I love the name. Welcome to our hav forum.
Carole


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, we think he is a cutie too!

Question-do any of you have pet insurance? We saw the vet on Monday and she said that if we are interested now is the only time to get it (cause he is completely healthy). We have never had a pet before so not sure if this is something we 'need'.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Mozart is so cute, Kelly! I don't have pet insurance for Toby, but I know many people do.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, he's super cute! Congratulations!

I do not have pet insurance, but at times wished I had. ;o)


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome! Mozart is adorable!

By the way, we got pet insurance for our puppy, and are glad we did. As a brand-new puppy mommy, you will inevitably be bringing him by the vet whenever you suspect anything is amiss "just to be careful." Trust me...those little trips can add up quickly! 

Enjoy your new little one! And take lots of pictures these first few months--you'll be amazed how many little changes you would miss if you didn't have photographic evidence to look back upon!  

Tracy


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats! He's really cute and I LOVE his name


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

We struggled with whether or not to get pet insurance. We decided not to.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll talk more to hubby about the insurance. We had a diff time naming him the kids all had to agree which was hard. Finally, everyone liked Mozart, we call him Mozy most of the time.

Kelly and Mozart


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

He's so adorable! I love the name too. 

There were some posts on pet insurance awhile back, try a search. I somewhat remember that you could also get a discount via the forum for one of the insurances.

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your little guy.

Marie


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, such a handsome boy....
I have VPI insurance, check the pet insurance web-site , great resource and comments. I want to change my insurance.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*what a cutie*

I love the name Mozart. He is very sweet!

Btw, my breeder said that I should get pet insurance for the first year as puppies always get into things. So I checked out different ones, and will go with Petplan. They seem to have a good rating and prices are decent and coverage is good.

I'm probably going to pick up my pup in a few days....

Enjoy!

Anh


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Kelly and Mozart! I just saw this thread now as it was buried way behind so many new threads and posts. So glad you found us. Sounds like Motzy is going to be a darling. Love the name. We had a gorgeous cat named Mozart, my heart cat.  

You do not have to get insurance now, you can wait a bit and take th time to really think about it. We got it when Ricky was 6 mths. old, then got it for Sammy when he was about 9 mths. old. We really needed it for when Ricky was getting all kinds of tests and procedures due to a hepatic reaction to vaccines. The tests continue and it will soon be 2 years. Ofcourse the plan has changed, they don't cover as much as they used to and at some point soon, we will likely stop it. It costs us clost to $90 month for both dogs - too much $$ ! 

Can't wait to hear more about your adventures with Mozart!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Mozart is a dream puppy, we are so lucky to have him. 

Kelly and Mozart


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Kelly - any updates on Mozart? Just wondering - not sure I've seen any posts lately - hope all is good. Kipling starts puppy school on Saturday. We'll all go with him. Can't wait to see how he does!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Hope Kipling has fun at puppy class. Mozart still does not enjoy it much, this last weeks class he actually 'regressed' and really wanted nothing to do with the other pups. He tries to go for the door or hides behind my chair. The trainer suggests I have him interact with the 'mellow' pups but he is still not interested. He is doing really well with the training though, he is so smart! I'll be anxious to hear how Kipling does, is he a mellow pup? Mozart can really get wild when he is having a RLH (multiple times per day) but for the most part he is super mellow and really doesn't act like a puppy much, he is so sweet and gentle.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think I'd consider Kipling to be mellow - he's great when he's with us..active and playful in the morning. Once or twice a day he tries to boss us around a little...taking something he shouldn't have and running..things like that but when he runs into people or other dogs he is beside himself excited...this is what I'm looking forward to learning more about in puppy class. We step on his leash and we give him a 'down' or 'off' command but he doesn't always calm quickly - I'm hoping that's partially developmental and partially we'll get better at the training part of it.


----------



## kelly (May 16, 2009)

Hi,

I haven't been on in a while, and will post pictures soon.... my hav is a 6 month old girl (Kasey) and everytime she greets us she brings us a toy in her mouth. Does that mean anything more than "do you want to play?". Even in the morning the first thing she does when we individually greet her she grabs a toy. Its cute... she also has this special bark like she is saying hello. Plus she gets so excited she does a dance - until she relaxes.... its sometimes difficult to pet her hello!

Do any of your dogs do that?

Thanks!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling doesn't bring toys but that sounds very cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while, and will post pictures soon.... my hav is a 6 month old girl (Kasey) and everytime she greets us she brings us a toy in her mouth. Does that mean anything more than "do you want to play?". Even in the morning the first thing she does when we individually greet her she grabs a toy. Its cute... she also has this special bark like she is saying hello. Plus she gets so excited she does a dance - until she relaxes.... its sometimes difficult to pet her hello!
> 
> ...


Yes, Evye does that. She absolutely has to have something in her mouth when she greets you. She will run and search for a toy and if one is not available, it will be anything she can grab a hold of...such as the mattress to her crate, a napkin, my couch pillows, anything !! And does this little prance. We love it !!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus does this too. He goes crazy trying to get something quick before greeting you and wiggles about wagging his tail until you pet him.


----------



## kelly (May 16, 2009)

You know - I wonder why they need to grab something. Are they trying to bring us a gift or should I feel bad that we might not be playing with Kasey enough? Also, when guests come over she sometimes jumps until they pet her and then she relaxes.... will she relax more as she gets older and/or should we try to make her relax through "training methods". Any suggestions - 

Thanks!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

So how was Kipling's puppy class experience?

Mozart did MUCH better this week. It was 'pass the puppy' day and we literally got to hold/handle every puppy there. Mozart LOVED this, he is such a people person, he gladly went to everyone there. We had to give the commands we had learned with someone else's pup, some of the pups did great, others did not. When it was free play time he was def a little more friendly. He would still go running for the chairs if the hyper pups came near. The trainer suggested I take him to a 'puppy daycare' for a day to socialize him some more. Once he is fully vaccinated I may give that a try. We only have one more week of class, next week they 'graduate'.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

KellyA said:


> So how was Kipling's puppy class experience?
> 
> Mozart did MUCH better this week. It was 'pass the puppy' day and we literally got to hold/handle every puppy there. Mozart LOVED this, he is such a people person, he gladly went to everyone there. We had to give the commands we had learned with someone else's pup, some of the pups did great, others did not. When it was free play time he was def a little more friendly. He would still go running for the chairs if the hyper pups came near. The trainer suggested I take him to a 'puppy daycare' for a day to socialize him some more. Once he is fully vaccinated I may give that a try. We only have one more week of class, next week they 'graduate'.
> 
> Kelly & Mozart


Great to hear he did so much better - good for Mozart! We start on Saturday so I'll be sure to update then. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

kelly said:


> Also, when guests come over she sometimes jumps until they pet her and then she relaxes.... will she relax more as she gets older and/or should we try to make her relax through "training methods". Any suggestions -
> 
> Thanks!


I wonder about this question too - Kipling is beside himself excited when people or dogs approach - and he's been out and about a lot. He jumps and jumps. We step on the leash and this works. He sits and takes in his attention. I'm wondering what they'll say about this in puppy class.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

KellyA said:


> So how was Kipling's puppy class experience? /QUOTE]
> 
> It was great! We had 10 puppies all shapes and sizes. SO interesting and useful. Kipling did very well. He was one of the 'barkers' and we quickly learned that this gets in his way of learning so we now have techniques to quiet that. I'm very happy with how it went. We did sit, down, and settle. All four of us went and it was as much about training all four of us to use the same commands and 'yes' to mark the good behaviour. A work in progress but I"m pleased. He was not shy with the other dogs.


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

How is Kipling liking puppy class? Mozart 'graduated' on Tues and had the best class of the entire session. He was not as anti social and enjoyed the agility course she set up at the end. He also showed off a few tricks for the class (my 6yr old was with me and she had him 'perform' people were clapping for both of them it was very cute!) I really would like to take 'puppy 2' but the time just does not work. He really needs more 'dog' socializing. How do I find a puppy 'club'?

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

KellyA said:


> How is Kipling liking puppy class? Mozart 'graduated' on Tues and had the best class of the entire session. He was not as anti social and enjoyed the agility course she set up at the end. He also showed off a few tricks for the class (my 6yr old was with me and she had him 'perform' people were clapping for both of them it was very cute!) I really would like to take 'puppy 2' but the time just does not work. He really needs more 'dog' socializing. How do I find a puppy 'club'?
> 
> Kelly & Mozart


Good for Mozart! That's great - we've had two classes so far and I think Kipling is loving them. He comes home completely exhausted. This past one they were allowed free play time off leash. He did very well and actually sought out the most outgoing and active pup's. He's not shy. Confident actually. This is great most of the time except when he decides to exert his confidence my way biting leash etc. We are working on this.


----------

